# Bunnies in Jacksonville FL



## Rescue Momma (May 15, 2012)

We have 10 bunnies that need new homes. We are a small animal rescue and are loaded up with bunnies. I have 2 more waiting to come in but do not have any room at the moment. If you live in Jacksonville orthe surrounding areasand are looking for a bunny please feel free to contact me. There is a application and agreement that states you will bring the bunny back to me if you should need to rehome it.

We have anything from dwarfs to full size rabbits and ages from 4 months to 6 years. Several mini rex,Himalayans and big ole Florida whites.I have a couple of same sex pairs also.

Anymoney from the adoptions goes back into the rescue for the care and feeding of the remaining animals. 

If you are interested in any of the bunnies please feel free to contact me. 

Thank you 

Bobbi BFF Rescue

Swampqueen@comcast.net


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2012)

ray:


----------

